# Deer Processing near Canton



## exide9922 (Aug 9, 2010)

Hello this is my first hunting season, and if I manage to get one, I was wondering if anyone had any suggestions on where to take it to get processed. any info would help, totally new to deer hunting


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

Bledsoes in uniontown still does deer. They are located on the corner of 619 and cleveland ave.


----------



## mlayers (Aug 22, 2011)

Do it yourself and save a $100. It only takes a couple of hours to do one....


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

mlayers has a point. there are good videos on youtube on how to do it. Bledsoes is $79 i believe and thats for your basic cut.


----------



## Pastor Angler (May 19, 2010)

Strausburg meat off of Whipple in the same plaza Value City was. They do a great job


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Strausburg meat in the Meyers lake plaza has done a few of mine and they are good. Jim's custom meats on Trump Rd. between Lincoln & Georgetown right across from the old grade school does an ok job. Don's on rt171 2 miles below Waynesburg does a great job real clean steaks, vaccumn sealed ,they are on the high side of $$$. Great trail & sticks.


----------



## exide9922 (Aug 9, 2010)

Hey thanks guys! Hopefully I will be taking one in soon! For now I think I will take the deer somewhere, maybe someday I'll give it a try on my own.


----------

